# cockapoo christmas tree



## kendal (Mar 24, 2009)

our tree went up on Tuesday night. so i thought i would get some photos of the dogs

























































































even the crate got decorated this year























































[/


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Awwww beaitiful


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lovely - very festive. 
They look gorgeous and very proud of their christmas tree.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Aww, adorable!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Haha very festive i didn't notice the black one to start with.Great pics.*


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

lovely photo's

juliex


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Adorable!! They are so sweet!! 

xx


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Awww great pics, gorgeous dogs


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Too gorgeous pics and models, some are perfect for Christmas cards.


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_what gorgeous pictures_


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Cute photos!


----------

